# I think a Leather seat recall is coming & many more.



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi All,

My 6 months old car went into day to have the base part of the leather seat replaced after its started to sag like a cheap sofa!, but I have now been told that Audi are aware of the problem and a modified leather seat cover is being designed for this issue.

I have already been waiting months for it to beb sorted as it was not seen to be a issue? just the material i was told??

Also check your number plate lights as they are cracking due to the boot lid being closed!

and to top it off It is having a new clutch fitted tomorrow???? :roll:

Good work AUDI :roll:

BEAT!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Interesting... I have an email from someone at Audi CS claiming that the leather seats aren't a problem... I'm actually finding that my side bolsters are creasing more than the base ones now. :roll:


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

QuackingPlums said:


> Interesting... I have an email from someone at Audi CS claiming that the leather seats aren't a problem... I'm actually finding that my side bolsters are creasing more than the base ones now. :roll:


To put it blunt, your bum leaves a crease and it gets worse.

The leather stretches like a cheap sofa.

Don't let them fob you off! the seats are crap!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

My bum has a crease down the middle, i'll be in the dealers tomorrow to show them the problem.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

My TT is f*cking awesome. 8)

When you guys have finished beta testing the new TT dont forget to confirm to Audi that its ok to produce the RS please!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mines fine if you leave it on the drive and dont touch it. What more can you ask for in a car?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> My bum has a crease down the middle, i'll be in the dealers tomorrow to show them the problem.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> My bum has a crease down the middle, i'll be in the dealers tomorrow to show them the problem.


Yes but i bet it is better than my crease!


----------



## tt200 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Gav150ttr thanks for the info.

Do you by any chance have a picture of the seat before it was fixed ?

My driver's seat was creased at the time of delivery. As it is clearly going to get worse I would be interested to know what sort of struggle I am going to have to go through to get it fixed.

I'd also be interested to know what sort of job they make of the repair - my anxiety is that they may just make things worse.

Thanks


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

tt200 said:


> Hi Gav150ttr thanks for the info.
> 
> Do you by any chance have a picture of the seat before it was fixed ?
> 
> ...


Hi.

They have not repaired it let as they have said that the current replace will just do the same.

A new seat design with more support is being looked at?

will let you know. thanks Gavin


----------



## hawk29 (Dec 9, 2006)

My seats aren't looking too good either, It's only done about 1500 miles and I started to notice that the creases in the base side bolsters make it look like its done 15000 miles! I can see a trip to the dealers too! Ive also noticed that the passenger bolster on the outside is quite lumpy, where the seat airbag is located..

As you said Gav150ttr, the seats are crap!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

The seats are crap or at least the leather they use is.

After a few difficult conversations with the dealership and CS I eventually had my side bolster replaced just recently due to what I considered to be 'premature wear'.

I also had a major concern about them tearing out the old leather and replacing with new but they made an absolutely excellent job, it now looks brand new again - as it should do!

Only before pics i'm afraid but this is what mine looked like after about three months use.


----------



## itinfleet (Oct 26, 2006)

Put mine in last week, and was told it wasn't a warranty issue. Done 2000
miles and looks crap, great bulge of leather on the seat pad.
Would like to know if Audi log these issue's with a number reference,
I'm not that happy with the build quality thus far, lots of noises in side the
cabin. Dos'nt seem to be that well screwed together.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

I've posted a few threads about the seats but not had much response,now the complaints are coming in left right and centre :? :? :? I hope Audi are redesigning the seats,I might well put my order in then.(waiting for "S" line as well).The current seats are a joke.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

itinfleet said:


> Put mine in last week, and was told it wasn't a warranty issue. Done 2000 miles and looks crap


Yeah they tried that old chestnut with me as well, you need to get the actual technician inspecting your car to play ball - it's the comments in his report that will sway it.

If the technician at your dealership is a muppet go to other dealerships until you find someone you can work with.

I've always found Crawley Audi to be hugely professional and very helpful


----------



## itinfleet (Oct 26, 2006)

Thank's for the advice. I'll contact Audi UK, also. My. seat's look worst
than a collegues Mk1. that's 4 years old. Look's like the pad design is
too big, so you get sagging. Mk1's had much smaller leather sections.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

hawk29 said:


> Ive also noticed that the passenger bolster on the outside is quite lumpy, where the seat airbag is located..
> 
> As you said Gav150ttr, the seats are crap!


My driver's seat side bolster has the same look. Saggy and lumpy.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Gav150ttr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My 6 months old car went into day to have the base part of the leather seat replaced after its started to sag like a cheap sofa!, but I have now been told that Audi are aware of the problem and a modified leather seat cover is being designed for this issue.
> 
> I have already been waiting months for it to beb sorted as it was not seen to be a issue? just the material i was told??


Gav, is there any mention of a memo number etc that we can all quote should we get into bun fights with the dealers?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

VeeDubDan said:


> Gav150ttr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Pics would be useful at this stage...its all good ammo in the event of outright war with Audi....

My TT has done just over 3200 miles and the side bolsters are showing signs of deterioration ...will try and get some pics to demonstrate..


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

If my seats look like this after this amount of mileage Im sending the car back! Im not paying 27K for a car to do this.

Good luck all.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

itinfleet said:


> Put mine in last week, and was told it wasn't a warranty issue. Done 2000
> miles and looks crap, great bulge of leather on the seat pad.
> Would like to know if Audi log these issue's with a number reference,
> I'm not that happy with the build quality thus far, lots of noises in side the
> cabin. Dos'nt seem to be that well screwed together.


I have the same thing on mine


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

lets have some pictures


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Crap seats in a Â£30K car is a bit rough,but from the photos I've seen aren't the seats in the R8 exactly the same ???? Crap seats in a Â£70 k car, I think I'd do more than complain.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

The seats are ok, it's the cheap low grade leather they're using to cover them with thatâ€™s the problem :?

Apparently my seat bolster was Â£800  imagine how much a whole seat would cost!  
A few more warranty claims chalked up and Audi will just have to start using some decent grade leather or it'll start costing them a fortune!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Leather is the same used in the MKI and the rest of the Audi Nappa range.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

tt200 said:


> I'd also be interested to know what sort of job they make of the repair - my anxiety is that they may just make things worse.
> 
> Thanks


Indeed mate. My thoughts too.


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

This could become another Watchdog feature as per the Mk1 Dashpod saga :roll:


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Must have been a big cow.

Phil



Toshiba said:


> Leather is the same used in the MKI and the rest of the Audi Nappa range.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Its been confirmed today by listers Audi in Coventry that Audi German has acknowledged that there is a seat issue and a new seat base design is being designed.

No further news on when at this moment as normal :roll:

They have completely replaced the 2 front seats as a temporary fix to shut me up, but i am not happy that it has taken 3 visits for photos and hundreds of phones call and emails to them only for them to tell me that i was correct 7 months ago!

I have to say that i am very unhappy with the build quality of the new one compared to the mk1.

:twisted:


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Maybe changed on the 2008 model?!?


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

You probably mean hope. Me to.

Phil



deason said:


> Maybe changed on the 2008 model?!?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They wont change anything - 4 cars out of 20,000. Why would they.


----------



## itinfleet (Oct 26, 2006)

Just thought I'lld post a picture, normal wear according to Camberley Audi after 1600 miles. Crap :evil:

Any comments ??


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I think it's a difficult decision to make.

Leather is a natural material. It will age with use, no matter how careful you are with it. So the seats will look crumpled and/or marked, and possibly after a relatively short period of time. They won't stay pristine for long - particularly the side bolster which I always seem to put most of my weight on when getting into/out of the car. :?

What constitutes "premature" or "excessive" wear is a completely subjective matter - unless there is some physical damage (such as the split seams) which can be proved hasn't been caused by abuse.

I'm not saying that anyone's wrong here for complaining about the wear, just that I can understand why Audi might not be too interested.

What's the difference between the seats wearing and getting stone chips on the bonnet?


----------



## itinfleet (Oct 26, 2006)

I can live with the small creases, it's the excess leather bulges that bother me,
DFS do a better job IMHO.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> What's the difference between the seats wearing and getting stone chips on the bonnet?


A big one... If you had done 1600 miles and your paint starts to peel off because of it, you just know something is wrong. I mean it's excessive just look at the original TT and the RS has it too...


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Leather is a natural material ???????????? Anybody who thinks that the faults on the MKII seats are acceptable are talking Bo****ks.I think you'll find that the leather on the MKI for example is also a natural product and there have been no problems with these.Stop making excuses for a seat thats "not fit for purpose" whatever the reason,be it the leather,the design or both.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Scooby-Doo said:


> Leather is a natural material ???????????? Anybody who thinks that the faults on the MKII seats are acceptable are talking Bo****ks.I think you'll find that the leather on the MKI for example is also a natural product and there have been no problems with these.Stop making excuses for a seat thats "not fit for purpose" whatever the reason,be it the leather,the design or both.


Yes, leather is a natural material. Any more questions?

Compare the effect of wear on a leather jacket. In the shop they are uncreased and unmarked. Wear them for a day or two and the leather starts to crease, shows marks and - after a few months - will show even more signs of wear. That's what happens to leather. It doesn't mean that the jacket isn't "fit for purpose". :roll:

Personally, I prefer the look of a worn-in jacket to the pristine shiny new one, but I also accept that not everyone does. Hence the market for leather look-alike, vinyl, et al.

Understand that I'm talking about the normal wear and tear marks. *Not *problems caused by manufacturing defects (eg the split seam) or any other problems that are proven as being due to design faults. My seats are creased, largely due to me resting my fat ar$e in them whilst driving. Do I think that's a major problem? No (although the ar$e could be a little less fat perhaps).


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

My last car had leather seats and showed no stretching or marking after ~30,000 miles.

However the nappa leather is alot softer and maybe even thinner so I anticipated some kind of stretching.

But, when I was looking at a demo 3 series coupe with only ~2,000 miles, I did notice that the seats had very wavy leather, like in the pic below.










So maybe you just have to accept some kind of stretching with softer leather :?


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> Yes, leather is a natural material. Any more questions?
> 
> Compare the effect of wear on a leather jacket. In the shop they are uncreased and unmarked. Wear them for a day or two and the leather starts to crease, shows marks and - after a few months - will show even more signs of wear. That's what happens to leather. It doesn't mean that the jacket isn't "fit for purpose". :roll:
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with TTonyTT on this... split seams or holes in the leather should be replaced, but the seat in itinfleet's pic looks fine to me - it's what happens to leather when you sit on it.

I didn't like the pristine, smooth, uncreased perfection of my black leather seats when I first got my car. After two applications of Liquid Leather and 7 months wear under mine and Mrs E's bums, they are at least sufficiently creased and shiny to resemble real leather, and they look much better for it too... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

itinfleet said:


> Just thought I'lld post a picture, normal wear according to Camberley Audi after 1600 miles. Crap :evil:
> 
> Any comments ??


Mine look the same (but black) and i agree with Audi, thats normal for a leather seat. Take a look at 911s or Caymans on the porka used section, they look just the same.

The leather stretches when you sit on it, hence the stretch marks.


----------



## Happy TT (Mar 27, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> itinfleet said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'lld post a picture, normal wear according to Camberley Audi after 1600 miles. Crap :evil:
> ...


Why is it normal?? can you image what its going to look like in a years time??? shocking :roll:

My Mk1 seats looked better and that was 3 years old!


----------



## Happy TT (Mar 27, 2007)

itinfleet said:


> Just thought I'lld post a picture, normal wear according to Camberley Audi after 1600 miles. Crap :evil:
> 
> Any comments ??


Thatâ€™s crap. Audi have admitted that they have a problem, contact listers Audi.

They have told me that a new technical update on the seat is due?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats due to the shape - the material is the same.

The seat will look like it does now in 3 years is my GUESS. Once it's stretched, it's stretched - it doesn't go on forever.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Thats due to the shape - the material is the same.
> 
> The seat will look like it does now in 3 years is my GUESS. Once it's stretched, it's stretched - it doesn't go on forever.


Normally leather stretches and cracks. it is rubbish!

The leather is the same, but the design and under seat padding is crap :x


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

What's the source of your statistics.

Phil



Toshiba said:


> They wont change anything - 4 cars out of 20,000. Why would they.


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Audi may have admitted to a seat problem but you have to ask yourself, does the pic show the problem they are trying to fix, or is this normal for leather.

Phil.



Happy TT said:


> itinfleet said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'lld post a picture, normal wear according to Camberley Audi after 1600 miles. Crap :evil:
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

philbur said:


> What's the source of your statistics.
> 
> Phil
> 
> ...


Its not a source, its like all other stats - randomly made up.
Start a thread and ask for pictures, the one above IMO s not enough to evaluate the issue. The picture need to be further back to enable you to see the whole seat.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The leather on the base of the seat on my A3 stretched quite a bit - especially after my rather warm nethers had been sat on it for a few hours. But otherwise it was prestine after 27k miles.

I don't think there is any problem with the base. It's the side bolsters which are potentially a problem. But I've now done almost 7k miles in mine, and they are as they were after 1k miles. They are not great, but as long as they don't get much worse, over the next year or so, I'm not bovvered.


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you mean all YOUR other stats or all stats in general.

Regards
Phil



Toshiba said:


> philbur said:
> 
> 
> > What's the source of your statistics.
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No ALL stats.

I actually do go and try to find them normally, else if its like this i just make it look silly so it obvious.

Stats wont exist for this as yet. I don't think we even have a clear idea of the number of cars built or the number in the UK.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I don't think we even have a clear idea of the number of cars built or the number in the UK.


In the UK (as of 30th April) - 11,128
of which;
- silver 19.2%
- black 18.0%
- red 17.8%

- 3.2 V6 63%
- 2.0T 37%

The "in the UK" figure is all cars onshore, not necessarily all sold (ie incl demos, dealer cars, etc), and excludes those in transit not yet in the UK, in build, etc.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Source for the data on the cars?

Surprised lets say by two things, the break down of the models and the % colours.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

TTonyTT said:


> In the UK (as of 30th April) - 11,128
> of which;
> - silver 19.2%
> - black 18.0%
> ...


Another quite day Tony!? :roll:


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

All good information but it's starting to get a bit off topic!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Bryn said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > In the UK (as of 30th April) - 11,128
> ...


 

Do you think I should go out and find some work to do?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So start posting some pictures of the seats and The mileage so we can determine normal wear.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Source for the data on the cars?
> 
> Surprised lets say by two things, the break down of the models and the % colours.


I'm sure the figures are distorted somewhat by 90% of initial three demos per dealer were 3.2s. I'm sure this will change this year to at least the other way round with VED increasing 50% on the 3.2 and another Â£100 next year.

As to colours, we're all rather conservative lot, so silver, black and red would be the obvious choices, blue can't be far behind.


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

> VED increasing 50% on the 3.2 and another Â£100 next year.


Only on the manual, DSG is in the lower bracket :wink:


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> philbur said:
> 
> 
> > What's the source of your statistics.
> ...


The pictures show the start of the issue. !


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> philbur said:
> 
> 
> > What's the source of your statistics.
> ...


The pictures show the start of the issue. !


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ezzie said:


> I'm sure the figures are distorted somewhat by 90% of initial three demos per dealer were 3.2s. I'm sure this will change this year to at least the other way round with VED increasing 50% on the 3.2 and another Â£100 next year.
> 
> As to colours, we're all rather conservative lot, so silver, black and red would be the obvious choices, blue can't be far behind.


Yeah, I'm sure Â£100 will make a difference :lol:

The initial demo cars will make no difference - they wont be on the list IF its based on sales.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My drivers seat


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mines about the same but black. will post when i get home tomorrow.


----------



## mst33594 (Jul 6, 2006)

Just back from Bedford Audi and mentioned the seats.....to which they said they know there is an issue and then took some photographs to log the issue until Audi come up with a long lasting fix. Mine are looking crap after 5000 miles (photos to follow) so it may be worth making a trip to the dealer and asking them to do the same as this is what Audi have asked dealers to do in the mean while.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

mst33594 said:


> Just back from Bedford Audi and mentioned the seats.....to which they said they know there is an issue and then took some photographs to log the issue until Audi come up with a long lasting fix. Mine are looking crap after 5000 miles (photos to follow) so it may be worth making a trip to the dealer and asking them to do the same as this is what Audi have asked dealers to do in the mean while.


 [smiley=dude.gif] Thank you another complaint! well done.

I have had the complete seat changed as a temp fix


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

what is the long term fix?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Mine seat's are okay. Almost just like the picture.
Nothing wrong with it.

I also had a look at the back of the chair, and if you don;t like the "bumps" in the middle, you can pull them back and fix the strings below the chair a little further.

But after a while they will come back i think.
It's better to sport and get rid of some wheight, you gut's are ll to heavy 8)


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> what is the long term fix?


new lower cushion design that audi is currently working on!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Gav150ttr said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > what is the long term fix?
> ...


Crap


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Give me a clue - does that means its bad, or does that mean its false?

I cant tell what the context of the post is.


----------



## Happy TT (Mar 27, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Gav150ttr said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Why it is crap :?:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Crap is the thought that somebody thinks that these are wrong and that audi is working on new seat's because all the problem's...

starting rumours...

I dont think audi designed the same seat's for the R8 if they where wrong ...
Don;t like spreading rumours that these seats will be replaced for others next year of very soon.

so that i ment by crap....

the seat's ain't crap, the seats are okay.
I like the design very mucht.

The Mk1 design was too old fashion, like some porsches or other normal leather seats.
The new seats in the R8 and the TT are different, and therefore i like them even more...


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

I agree with TTonyTT on this - I've orderd a TT with full leather interior (also own a leather jacket) and fair enough excess wear and tear is a problem but if you're in any doubt read his post - wise words my friend.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

My Alcantara ones look like new 

Wahooooo something is OK


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Godzilla said:


> My Alcantara ones look like new


Some people have told me to go with Alcantara rather than full leather, on the basis that it's warmer in the winter, more grippy in the general and doesn't stick to your legs if you wear shorts in the summer!

Should I go and save myself 550 quid?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

andyc83 said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally i've never understood the attraction of full leather, I just dont like it myself - boiling hot in the summer and freezing cold in the winter.
Years ago I had a Calibra with full black leather and I actually burnt myself on it once wearing shorts!

I 'down graded' my V6 to Alcantara (no discount I might add) and i'm quite happy with it, having said that though, I have had issues with the leather, I think it's to soft, i've already had my drivers side bolster replaced :?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

I had a seat similar to alcantara in my skyline and full leather in my S3. I prefer the alcantara to leather. If it was a choice with no cost involved I would still choose alcantara, and would probably even do what Bryn did, his comments are spot on.

I believe that people just choose leather as a 'snob' factor. I may be totally misguided in this though.

Puts on flameproof jacket. [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> I believe that people just choose leather as a 'snob' factor. I may be totally misguided in this though.
> 
> [smiley=fireman.gif]


Ouch..

Would you be saying that if there Was Not a problem with the Leather..
Personally I am happy with my Snob Factor Magma Red leather and glad i didn't go with the cheapo Alcantara option... :lol:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Reaperman said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that people just choose leather as a 'snob' factor. I may be totally misguided in this though.
> ...


Another 'pimping' red leather, next you will say you are a blonde :wink:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Unfortunately, to some people the Alacantara is too reminiscent of something like the plush velour of 1970s Rovers. :lol: 
However, I suspect the most likely reason for choosing full leather seats is choice of colour and ease of (keeping) clean.
I guess if Audi had a choice of smooth, coloured 'artificial leather' as standard instead instead of Nappa it wouldn't sell as much Nappa...
I hope I made the right choice ordering Nappa, especially as I like my shorts!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Humm... interesting thread

Oddly enough, I would prefer leather, but only in a light colour :?

Had black Alcantara in my Mk1 and loved it. Light Alcantara I would imagine will suffer discoloration from spills and jeans etc... so it looks like black Alcantara is the way to go (with the additional grip being another bonus!)


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Crap is the thought that somebody thinks that these are wrong and that audi is working on new seat's because all the problem's...
> 
> starting rumours...
> 
> ...


CRAP!


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Gav150ttr said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I have been told this by listers audi in coventry when they replaced both my front seats due to wear! And thats a fact!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The seat base cushion is a replaceable part, as are the covers, the frame, the runners - Audi dont supply fully assembled seats, they come in parts and the dealers just swaps them out and put them back together.

No new base cushion or seat cover exists, how do i know - I'm waiting for one to land for mine.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

What does it matther? The whole car is crap :lol:

We are all testdummy's from Audi...

The 2008 version will be the better one :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The cayman seats do the same, as do the 911s.

Eat less pies.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

I like your style reaperman - snob value all the way for me too!

Go for the S+M approach.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> The seat base cushion is a replaceable part, as are the covers, the frame, the runners - Audi dont supply fully assembled seats, they come in parts and the dealers just swaps them out and put them back together.
> 
> No new base cushion or seat cover exists, how do i know - I'm waiting for one to land for mine.


Listers audi replaced the complete front seats from another car that had just arrived as they did not order my new covers (same style) as they promised.

They told me that the design of the leather base is going to be re-designed so that additional support is given to the leather when sat in so it does not stretch.

I never said one did exisits as like you i am waiting for it.

This is fact!


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> The cayman seats do the same, as do the 911s.
> 
> Eat less pies.


My mK1 seat never! :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> *The cayman seats do the same, as do the 911s.*
> 
> Eat less pies.


Where did you get this information from?

My brother has had two different Porsches in recent years and he has NEVER had any issues with the seats.

I also know a number of folk who have, or have had, Porsches with no seat issues.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I have several friends with Porsches and BMWs, and they all get the same minor "strechmarks" as the TTs gets.

It's a natural thing, since all leather WILL strech a little..... :wink:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

My S3 never had stratch marks at 40k miles when I sold it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its based on the style/shape of the seats. I have posted pictures of 911s and caymans with 3/4/5k on the clock showing the same marks. Maybe like with the TT, older ones dont do it. I cant be bothered to post them again or argue the point.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Gav150ttr said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > The seat base cushion is a replaceable part, as are the covers, the frame, the runners - Audi dont supply fully assembled seats, they come in parts and the dealers just swaps them out and put them back together.
> ...


Meant no offence, only pointing out you can't order a new fully assembled seats via Audi. Its not going to be a recall as i understand it, but you never now what goes off within Audi.

My issue is not that same as yours. Mine had a score mark in the passenger seat.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Arne said:


> I have several friends with Porsches and BMWs, and they all get the same minor "strechmarks" as the TTs gets.
> 
> It's a natural thing, since all leather WILL strech a little..... :wink:


Correct me if I'm wrong, however, owners of MKII TTs are experiencing issues with the drivers seat bolster/base 'sagging', and not just the leather having 'stretchmarks'.

I frequent a number of car forums, (yeah, sad, I know) including ones for BMW and Porsche, and I have yet to see a thread on seats 'sagging' on any of these forums.

However, there have been several threads on this issue on this forum alone, which suggests it's not just a 'wear and tear' issue.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Its based on the style/shape of the seats. I have posted pictures of 911s and caymans with 3/4/5k on the clock showing the same marks. Maybe like with the TT, older ones dont do it. I cant be bothered to post them again or argue the point.


My brother currently drives the latest shape Boxster 987 with sports seats, which has over 20k miles on the clock.

The seats are still like new!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not sure you get stretch marks. maybe you are confusing two difference comments creasing of the side bolsters and baggy base. (that's a guess btw)

911 below, with the same side marks as the TT gets.









Cayman below, again same sort of marks.









Don't get me wrong, if it is a problem Audi should sort it, but a lot of the ones i have seen are 'normal' as above. Some are not however.


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I'm not sure you get stretch marks. maybe you are confusing two difference comments creasing of the side bolsters and baggy base. (that's a guess btw)
> 
> 911 below, with the same side marks as the TT gets.
> 
> ...


You would expect that as i do on mine, i am talking about a different issue that is not a general wearing due to being used. the MK1 did the same as the picture,

The leather is sagging on the seat and looks like cheap


----------



## satans worm (Dec 26, 2006)

well i own a 7 year old boxster s and a 3 month old audi tt, the tt's driver seat is 'baggy' the boxster seat is like new. 
Sorry Tosh but this is an audi issue not Porsche, thats not saing their are one or 2 exampes that have failed in the Porsche range, just nowhere near the same a the audi


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im not saying anyone does or doesn't have a problem. Im saying the creasing is normal on the sides. Feel free to look in the used site, every 911 and cayman has the same marks as the TT gets after about 2k

I have had a seat base replaced and it no possible to get them looking like they do when you get them from the factory - so do be too keen to swap them out is all I'm going to say.


----------

